# The Poquoson Flats



## Pheno (Jun 8, 2017)

Is there anywhere to Surf Fish the Poquoson Flats legally?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Nope. Buy a kayak. Not supposed to be on plum tree island period. Langley used to drop bombs out there and there are signs warning about unexploded ordnance.


----------

